# Como parar un sigue lineas en un numero de vueltas determinado



## Raul Mera (May 13, 2009)

hola amigos, soy nuevo en este foro y soy estudiante de control y automatizacion, estoy haciendo un siguelineas no microcontrolado, (el circuito esta en este link, yo no lo diseñe)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_H1KXyJRsTGY/STz7hjL7eFI/AAAAAAAAAPE/ZEu4h48B-80/s1600-h/Esquema.jpg

en la pista va a haver una linea marcada (la meta), lo que tengo que hacer diseñar un circuito que cuente 3 vueltas (4 considerando que el carro empieza antes de la marca, entonces necesita contar que el carro pase por la marca 4 veces para que sean las 3 vueltas).
Pense en un circuito contador simple de 1 digito, y usar como pulsador otro cny70 (pensando que cada que pase por la linea va a marcar un pulso al contador). Pero tengo 2 dudas, no se como variarle la sencivilidad al sensor y la más importante, no se como hacer que el contador mande un pulso a la cuarta vez que pase por la linea,  osea cuando el display marque 4, y asi pueda hacer que se pare mi siguelineas. haver si me pueden ayudar o recomendar algo, de ante mano gracias y un saludo................


----------



## alexus (May 14, 2009)

aca te mando una idea, el pulsador es para resetear el contador. 

cualquier duda preunta que no es molestia.


----------



## Raul Mera (May 14, 2009)

primero que nada, gracias.
Haver si entendi, (corrigeme si no), el 4017b es un contador, en sensor le manda una señaly se supone que empieza a contar, no?, bueno, despues no entiendo la otra parte, supongo que con cualquier npn y lo demás ya no entendi como armarlo, se supone que esta un diodo en paralelo con un inductor? (esos para que sirven) y la linea punteada y el switch normalmente cerado no entiendo como se conecta, Bueno una disculpa, esque apenas estoy empezando a agarrar experiencia en esto, otra pregunta, si lo alimento con 5 v, funciona igual? gracias por tu ayuda....un saludo..


----------



## alexus (May 14, 2009)

haber...

*en la pista va a haver una linea marcada (la meta), lo que tengo que hacer diseñar un circuito que cuente 3 vueltas (4 considerando que el carro empieza antes de la marca, entonces necesita contar que el carro pase por la marca 4 veces para que sean las 3 vueltas). *

de ahi mi diseño: 

el sensor es aparte de los que guian el carrito, cada vez que pasa por la linea satura el transistor, de ahi se toma UN SOLO PULSO cada ves que pasa por la linea, eso hace que el 4017 cuente con cada pulso que le da el optoacoplador cada vez que pasa por la linea. 

*despues no entiendo la otra parte, supongo que con cualquier npn y lo demás ya no entendi como armarlo

es un transistor comun bc548.

se supone que esta un diodo en paralelo con un inductor?

el inductor es la bobina del rele, y el diodo es para proteger al transistor en el momento que deja de estar excitada la bobina del rele.

y la linea punteada y el switch normalmente cerado no entiendo como se conecta

eso es el rele!

si lo alimento con 5 v, funciona igual?

debes por lo menos usar una bateria de nueve volt para que te funciones, porque son componentes c-mos, y andan entre los 8v y los 18v.

veo que sos bastante novicio en la electronica. cualquier cosa a las ordenes.*


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

solo anexando a lo que comento alexus, la linea punteada se usa en los esquemas para indicar una relación mecánica, por ejemplo un switch dpst (dos polos un tiro), se representa con dos switches "comunes" unidos por una linea punteada, los relevadores (relays) y los sistemas actuados neumatica o mecanicamente usan esta simbologia (por ejemplo, una válvula en la que la presión del fluido dispare tambien un switch).

El diodo, nuevamente como menciona alexus es una protección, si te fijas va "en inversa", el negativo del diodo va donde llega el positivo del relevador, este se pone porque las inductancias (lease todo lo que es una bobina de cobre, como chokes, relevadores, bobinas, solenoides y mejor le paro para no parecer catalogo) funcionan creando un campo magnetico, cuando la corriente se corta, este campo se colapsa, induciendo una corriente en el circuito, en sentido inverso al que entro, lo que equivale a poner una bateria nueva con la polaridad contraria, el diodo esta ahi para cortocircuitar esa corriente, evitando que pase por el resto del circuito, se puede dejar sin esto, si no te afecta que tu circuito dure poco, o si se reemplaza con un capacitor de tamaño adecuado (que es mucho mas grande que el diodo fisicamente hablando)


----------



## Raul Mera (May 15, 2009)

ok, ya entendi, voy a armarlo y les cuanto, vale?, gacias


----------



## karl (May 18, 2009)

suerte con tu proyecto


----------

